# New HERF House in Fishhawk!!!



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello everyone. As many of you know, I recently moved to Tampa for a job. We have been staying with my mother-in-law until we could find something that suited our growing family (17month old girl and twin boys in the oven!!!). We have been looking for a house for awhile but couldn't find anything that suited our needs and desires...until now! And HOORAY our offer was accepted today on this house in Fishhawk (Lithia, Florida). It is a beautiful 4/2/2 with a large fenced in backyard. 

Any local BOTL are welcome once we are all settled and moved in. It would be fun to meet up with some locals and grill out, have a beer, smoke cigars, etc. Thanks for sharing in my joy today! We are thrilled!!!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice, I need me one of those high roller jobs lol!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow great looking house. congrats


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

nice home, I like the wood floors


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice looking home.....congrats!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations! Looks like a great party house - lots of open space.
Best of luck to ya!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow nice place!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Beautiful house!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Love the home! Congrats *


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Very nice ... Congrats.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats! I see myself going there for a BBQ soon...


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

that's a sweet looking house! congrats bro!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats on the new home and twins.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice crashpad man....

I have twins too. Good Luck!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

That looks like a really nice house! I'm jealous of the warm weather.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice! Looks fairly new too. Good luck with the twins.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Hope no one thought I was tyring to show off or brag ... we are just really excited to finally be in a place to call our own again. We sold our previous house a year ago, and we were renting in an apartment complex until I took a job up here and now live with my in-law ...

All that to say, we are syked to have a place to call our own, where we can actually entertain guests!!!

Thanks for all the well wishing!


----------



## cigardaddyo (Apr 6, 2008)

Congrats on everything... twins, house... oh my!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Oh ya Cigars, Golf course's and the SUN--Can't ask for anything better---nice place--enjoy!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Congrats and enjoy the fruits of your labor. Flint


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Beautiful, Enjoy Life Familily and the Job.....


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice looking house ,nice pics


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

That's awesome bro! Not to far from my old boss either!!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats...nice home!


----------



## aCIDhEAD (Mar 31, 2008)

nice place! 
twinkys:arghhhh:


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

Whadda home, and twins in the oven? Sounds like everything's coming up roses for you and your family. Congrats!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

wow great house! mine (me and my roommates) is being built right now and I cant wait!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Beautiful! It's great to have a place to call home where you can relax and let it all hang out! Congrats!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats on the house, very nice!


----------



## cjd-uk (Jan 7, 2008)

Great house, only one problem, couldn't see the man-cave or walk in humi?

Regards

Colin


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats, beautiful house you have there!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

cjd-uk said:


> Great house, only one problem, couldn't see the man-cave or walk in humi?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Colin


I was getting ready to ask about the walk in humi.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Congrats that is one beautiful house. Super nice and I really love the wood floors.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

congrats brother it looks like my parents house from the outside I love it


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats, Very nice home!!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats all around!!! I'll be sure to look you up when I'm down there :biggrin:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

congrats on your new house


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man...beautiful house and spectacular wood floors. Looks like that fence in the back may be one of ours. Any tags?


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

stlcards said:


> I was getting ready to ask about the walk in humi.


Priorities, priorities everyone. I am thinking about putting in one of those near-liveable xtra-large sheds in the back yard under the tree to make that MY space...have to be considerate of my wife who has to stay home all day with soon-to-be three kids under the age of TWO!!! I could take the den as my spot, but I am going to let her have it for easy baby storage during the daytime 

Thanks again all...Please do look me up when you are down this way. I will roll you a nice cigar!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Congrats, beautiful place.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats--

The NY guys were wondering where we could have a vacation Herf--Your house!-sweet


----------

